# Large Eastern Brown Snake



## cagey (Jan 21, 2015)

http://www.smh.com.au/environment/a...lias-largest-brown-snake-20150121-12v44i.html


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 21, 2015)

wo,that's something to be wary of when bushwalking


----------



## -Peter (Jan 22, 2015)

Wonder how long he has been in captivity.


----------

